# Sulcata hay... Orchard, timothy or alfalfa?



## taymag (Oct 5, 2018)

So, I want to try and start feeding hay, I cant grow food/grass fast enough for my sulcatas even in Florida. My local feed store has orchard, timothy and alfalfa blocks and for the price it seems like a steal IF my big guys will eat it. Are any, or hopefully all these ok to feed? Any better for picky eaters? They aren't picky, but going from fresh grass for years they may be picky


----------



## pguinpro (Oct 5, 2018)

I've heard Timothy and orchard are good.


taymag said:


> So, I want to try and start feeding hay, I cant grow food/grass fast enough for my sulcatas even in Florida. My local feed store has orchard, timothy and alfalfa blocks and for the price it seems like a steal IF my big guys will eat it. Are any, or hopefully all these ok to feed? Any better for picky eaters? They aren't picky, but going from fresh grass for years they may be picky


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 5, 2018)

Timothy tends to be more stiff and spiky. It's great food, and my DT likes it if I cut it up with scissors.
Alfalfa is higher in protein...not so good to feed.
Orchard is softer than timothy, also great to use.
Going from grass to hay, I'd try the orchard first.
Another option for the transition would be wheatgrass. I buy a flat of it in the store and he eats it green. But when it dries, he still eats it. Might help get your sullies to switch over to dry stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 5, 2018)

I’d go with “orchard grass hay”. Soak a flake or half a flake based on the size of your tortoise. It will decompose which is no good to eat and a waste of money if y’all can soak just enough to eat in on sitting. Grab a pumpkin right now while cheap and shred some up with the soaked hay. Luck to you.


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2018)

I prefer orchard grass hay or Bermuda grass hay. I don't like Timothy because it is too stemmy. Large adults can eat it, but I prefer the others. I think alfalfa is okay once in a while, but not every day.

I introduce hay by making a bed of it and putting all their usual food on top of it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2018)

taymag said:


> start feeding hay, orchard



~ We feed orchard grass hay routinely, especially during the drier months.


----------

